# Silverudds blue? anyone



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone have these neat little birds? thinking of getting a few. Who wouldnt like preety little birds that lay greenish eggs. Also considering crossing a roo with my legbars since that cross produces sex link (F1 cross only )that are slightly bigger then silverudds and also lay blue to green eggs. so fancy color egg layers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never heard of them. Will have to look them up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never heard of them either.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i believe they were called isbars, but they are not barred so was renamed after the person who "invented them"


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I am now the proud owner of 6 silverudd's blue chicks! Shipping was great as it only took 2.5 days but one is not doing too great. I also received an assortment of colors... two splash, two black and two blue. only one is a cockerel so far so thats even better!

So a grand total of 12 chicks for this year. the other 6 are legbars both crele and cream and some are split to opal. Sadly i do not have any cockerels though so going to try for Ice cream bars next year( cream legbar and silverudd's)- i can use the silverudd's blue for the legbars but he is related to the others so will have to find a non related boy this spring..
my original flock is only 5 birds so i greatly increased my flock. hopefully I will be getting eggs.... unlike this year where one every other day was common.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations. Where are the pictures?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

im sorry... I do not have any good ones, they are in the barn during the day and in the pump house at night so they havent been "outside" yet.
They look like little birds. luckily my last legbar chicks are just slightly larger so they are all together. I want to get some photos on my next day off when its not raining outside.

im really excited and hope they will be worth the small fortune that I paid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope they grow and do well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes I would like to see pictures. So I can learn about your new breed of chicken. I thought olive eggers laid green eggs. I am just learning, and we have 38 chickens. They are so much fun, and they do well with all the goats. I also have a peacock hes a white black shoulded. Next year.....Turkeys. so please share your pictures! Thankyou


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

they are now with the rest of the flock and I am down to 5. I had some issues the first few weeks and lost one and another was very sick but she got over it. one splash cockerel, one black pullet and three blue pullets. And i also pre-ordered a few chicks for spring like a crazy person. The roo is related to the hens so he will just be used for the legbars or the new pullets(hopefully i have good luck with the hen/roo). He is very sweet and is looking preety nice so far.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We still haven't seen pictures.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i know, im bad... its been raining lots and they have only been "outside" for a week or so. i will post some tonight but they are not very good. 
and a photo of the parents eggs


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Photos, the splash is next to a cream legbar


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are pretty!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im still learning about chickens. So are they considered a meat bird? Or a laying hen, or rare breed?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

laying hen -rare breed.They are more refined then my cream legbars. I was looking for a colored layer who doesnt eat a ton and actually lays. I do not butcher so lower feed cost was important. They like scavenging for bugs but they still have limited free range time due to predators. They seem less spooky then the legbars, and i like that people were crossing them with legbars and the cross worked well. i still have to test them to make sure they are all homozygous for the blue egg gene. I had a 95% chance that they are.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

interesting! They are very pretty!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Update on my birds… some creamlegbars are in the photos.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

